# time limit



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

how long after you get visa do you get to sort out you move to us .got my own site now


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> how long after you get visa do you get to sort out you move to us .got my own site now


Six months.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

fatbrit said:


> six months.


thanks for that


----------

